# Captured some June moments 6.23.2008



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Great shots Sam. Were you using a separate macro lense on those macro shots?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Beautiful pics Sam!!!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

AMAZING PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Great shots Sam. Were you using a separate macro lense on those macro shots?


Thanks guys..

Aaron yes the macro photos were done using a Nikon 105mm Macro lens.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Incredible shots as always Sam. It seems that once a month I have been changing my desktop image lately.  Your bird shots are truly inspirational.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great Shots as usual Sam! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
Can't wait for the July installment!


----------

